# Grand river update?!?



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Are there more Kings to come up or did the run suck this year? All I saw was a few fish at the end of August and then a super super slow trickle ever since.

No big run this year?


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

there was quite a few oldy moldies around last weekend. the fish down there were on the beds for the most part last saturday, steel action was slow that day as well


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks like a good rain is coming, if there out there they will come. one year ago today. i landed 13 steel, today 2 for 3 this year has been slow.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

When the Grand breaks 2000CFS, I'll probably walk around with a full size chub for two days..


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Tmi


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lotsa kings in the ladder tuesday morning...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

theres a lot of fish to come


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been stuck working every day for over a week so I was wondering it it had gotten better or worse since the last time out and that was pretty bad.

I'll try it this morning.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Was out last Wednesday, and I saw three just sort of tailing in shallow water.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

1 for 3 on kings 2day


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

0-2 this afternoon on steelhead... Fished for 2 hours.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I ended up 1-1.

I was cold and wet...and my reel was wasn't working right so I left early.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well,went back for trout,landed 3 more,2 cohos,1 king,,lost a big tuna (25) ballon,when i hooked her she ran across the river into 6 inch water and went skyborn,shook hook,landed one king maybe 3??yr old hen,balloned but only about 6 lbs,one coho about 10,lost at least 4 other coho on this minnow thing i was using for bass/walleye monday,when i was done it was about 2 inches long lol,started about 4 inches ,lost a coho hen on half of it,,scared to set the heavier hook in their bony face cause i had my light pole,then i fished trout about 10 minutes,changed gear, fished all afternoon in the rain


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

0-1 this morning at 6th st. Big steelie on a small chartreuse bag.

Seems like I recognize a lot of faces down there from these boards I just don't know who is who...but the faces look familiar.

If any one is wondering I was the guy who had a good hook up and the fish shot down the line of guys so my line almost decapitated the two guys to my right. After that mess was cleared up the fish shot back at me and went right between my legs and back the way it originally came so It was wrapped around my leg...I then proceeded to hop on one foot trying to untangle myself and land the fish. It eventually snapped me off and for the record I didn't fall in. 

I was little intimidated of the elbow to elbow fishing at the boils but so far all the guys are super friendly and helpful. I have helped guys land fish and they have helped me etc...It is kind of fun.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i fell in today, happy i caught a few before that,lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

diztortion said:


> When the Grand breaks 2000CFS, I'll probably walk around with a full size chub for two days..


2010... If it lasts longer than 48 hours, please see your doctor.


----------



## outdoorsman82 (Oct 27, 2011)

does there seem to be a bunch of steel around???


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

outdoorsman82 said:


> does there seem to be a bunch of steel around???


A fair amount.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

fly rods and drifting spawn looks like a pain in the ***. i dont get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

fly rods and drifting spawn w a bobber looks like a pain in the ***. i dont get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Trout King said:


> fly rods and drifting spawn w a bobber looks like a pain in the ***. i dont get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you're "ramming-n-cussing", are ya always in the same position?........probably not, 'cause that gets boring.
Same concept TK, you're still doing the same thing, but with a little different view to keep it interesting.
As far as the pain in the #$$ part, to each their own. However, it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. LOL

Good luck,
J


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i understand jerrob. i can see where the rods have uses in fishing smaller water with a bobber. just watching guys do a lot of extra work on the big water trying to mend, having to try to hit spots and not getting a decently long drift. just looks like it is making thing more difficult then need be. i can see it being better suited for smaller water but the grand looks like it makes trying to bobber fish a pain with a fly rod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Trout King said:


> i understand jerrob. i can see where the rods have uses in fishing smaller water with a bobber. just watching guys do a lot of extra work on the big water trying to mend, having to try to hit spots and not getting a decently long drift. just looks like it is making thing more difficult then need be. i can see it being better suited for smaller water but the grand looks like it makes trying to bobber fish a pain with a fly rod.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree. Now back to the topic. My house cleaning lady will be here at 4 n i'm going to go n give the river a try for steel n will give report when i get back.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I fell in right after Alex.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

went 0 for 0 today


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

GVBryan said:


> 2010... If it lasts longer than 48 hours, please see your doctor.


I feel robbed.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> I agree. Now back to the topic. My house cleaning lady will be here at 4 n i'm going to go n give the river a try for steel n will give report when i get back.


I'm back, 3 hits, 1 errors, 1 run, river was in good shape,(fished west side out of the way of leaves n things) 1 fish (steel) just came off.1 fish landed (steel). 1 lost, ( my error was, the fish hit my dead stick, n when i grabed my rod, igot ahold of my line n pole at the same time n he broke off) I know it was the biggest steelhead, that i ever had on. (because they r always bigger when they get away) :lol: ps. my french maid did a good job:lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> Seems like I recognize a lot of faces down there from these boards I just don't know who is who...but the faces look familiar.


Same thing happens to me. I see people all the time that I know, but I don't know, ya know? :lol:

Christ, I've ran into gvbryan 3-4 times now, on a couple of different rivers 100 miles apart..


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Same thing happens to me. I see people all the time that I know, but I don't know, ya know? :lol:
> 
> Christ, I've ran into gvbryan 3-4 times now, on a couple of different rivers 100 miles apart..


 
I'm there a lot. Look for the guy with the "Swedish Pimple Lover" patch on his vest and say hi. (I never fish the boils)


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

fished upstream today for a bit beforr work 2 chrome in a hr. they are starting to work up. need more water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We cleaned ladders today on the Grand. A worker from the treatment plant at Grand Ledge said that there were a lot of fish in the ladder this morning. Weber had a large number of fish in it today, probably even more than we saw last week which was pretty substantial. Probably about 90% coho and 10% steelhead. The majority of the cohos were still pretty silver. Fishing pressure pretty much absent this afternoon except 6th Street, which had about 25 people fishing. Good luck everybody.

Mike
MDNR Fisheries


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

0 for 0


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

wilsonm said:


> We cleaned ladders today on the Grand. A worker from the treatment plant at Grand Ledge said that there were a lot of fish in the ladder this morning. Weber had a large number of fish in it today, probably even more than we saw last week which was pretty substantial. Probably about 90% coho and 10% steelhead. The majority of the cohos were still pretty silver. Fishing pressure pretty much absent this afternoon except 6th Street, which had about 25 people fishing. Good luck everybody.
> 
> Mike
> MDNR Fisheries


mike,ty for the updates,im sure your guys work faciltates fish passage,keep up the good work


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

riverbob said:


> 1 lost, ( my error was, the fish hit my dead stick, n when i grabed my rod, igot ahold of my line n pole at the same time n he broke off)


riverbob....is deadsticking one of the spawn fishing techniques you were talking about that takes more skill than bobber fishing?:evil: I kid, I kid.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

samsteel said:


> riverbob....is deadsticking one of the spawn fishing techniques you were talking about that takes more skill than bobber fishing?:evil: I kid, I kid.


 It takes about the same skill as a bobber, right weight, right water, n maybe a floater throne in. :lols n its less work


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

riverbob said:


> It takes about the same skill as a bobber, right weight, right water, n maybe a floater throne in. :lols n its less work


well yeah that and you gotta be careful not to grab the line and pole at the same time, or risk breaking a fish off. some methods are just to advanced for anyone except the highest of skilled fisherman:evilsmile


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

samsteel said:


> well yeah that and you gotta be careful not to grab the line and pole at the same time, or risk breaking a fish off. some methods are just to advanced for anyone except the highest of skilled fisherman:evilsmile


 You said a mouthful, but dont your reply's belong under the post (still hitting spawn) you know the one where u r a little bit touchy ?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ what


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Roger That said:


> ^^^ what


just let it go Roger, let it go:lol:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

bobba fishin takes a lot o skill


----------

